# Results - July 3 - July 9, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 12, 2006)

3x3x3:*
1. Piotr Koza.....................17.15
2. Michael Fung...................18.86
3. Patrick Kelly..................28.81*

4x4x4:*
1. Michael Fung.................1:12.42
2. Piotr Koza...................1:35.88*

5x5x5:*
1. Michael Fung.................2:02.62*


----------

